# Himmelswache der Sha'tar



## Onyganas (30. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich wollt mal fragen, wie man bei der Fraktion "Himmelswache der Sha'tar" am schnellsten Ruf farmen kann... weil ich hab kein Bock ewig hunderttausende von den Skettis-Vögeln zu killen, da die nur 5 Ruf bringen, gut es gibt noch zwei tägliche Quests, aber ich hab gesehn, dass bei Ogri'la noch ein Stützpunkt von denen ist. Nur...als ich da war, haben die keine Quests gegeben... oder von wo bzw welcher Quest wird man da hingeschickt??


----------



## bLiNk-182! (30. Mai 2007)

Onyganas schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollt mal fragen, wie man bei der Fraktion "Himmelswache der Sha'tar" am schnellsten Ruf farmen kann... weil ich hab kein Bock ewig hunderttausende von den Skettis-Vögeln zu killen, da die nur 5 Ruf bringen, gut es gibt noch zwei tägliche Quests, aber ich hab gesehn, dass bei Ogri'la noch ein Stützpunkt von denen ist. Nur...als ich da war, haben die keine Quests gegeben... oder von wo bzw welcher Quest wird man da hingeschickt??



Man kann bei Ogri´la erst qs machen wenn man am Zirkels des Blutes also bei der arena in schergrat eine quest reihe macht.
Du musst da Gruuls Söhne töten also 5er güppchen und irgend wann wenn die qs reihe vorbei ist bist du könig von den ogern und kannst dort questen! Ziemelich grob^^ aber der erste Qs geber ist bei der arena in schergrat er steht auf einem turm!


----------



## Onyganas (30. Mai 2007)

bLiNk-182! schrieb:


> Man kann bei Ogri´la erst qs machen wenn man am Zirkels des Blutes also bei der arena in schergrat eine quest reihe macht.
> Du musst da Gruuls Söhne töten also 5er güppchen und irgend wann wenn die qs reihe vorbei ist bist du könig von den ogern und kannst dort questen! Ziemelich grob^^ aber der erste Qs geber ist bei der arena in schergrat er steht auf einem turm!


Da war ich schon, aber auf unserm Server (Die Nachtwache) findet man bei Horde leider nich so leicht Gruppen für DIESE Quests


----------



## schokocross (30. Mai 2007)

tut mir leid falls ich mich irre aber im buff cast wurd doch über die neuen fraktionen geredet und wenn ich mich nicht irre wurde doch gesagt das dort kisten spawnen wo sich jeder das rauslooten kann was er brauch sobald der q mob gelegt wurde


----------



## bLiNk-182! (30. Mai 2007)

/sign aber die elite teile müssen erst mal liegen udn wir waren die einzigsten die diese qs reihe um 02.17uhr gestartet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Random gruppe


----------



## White_Sky (5. Juni 2010)

Befindet sich nicht die Anfangsquest in Shattrath?
Sorry hab nit auf den Datum geguckt -.-


----------



## Korgor (5. Juni 2010)

Only Q´s bzw. Staub abgeben.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (5. Juni 2010)

Also bei Ogrilla muss du die q mit den Apexissplittern machen danach kannst duch auch bei der Himmelswache questen

Ja dann täglich die quests machen und vögel und so killn


----------



## Bloodwall (5. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab die vorgestern innerhalb von 9 Stunden auf ehrfürchtig gebracht. Das war zwar das kränkste was ich je gemacht hab und ich hab glaub ich auch noch nie so lang an einem Stück WoW gezockt, aber es hat sich gelohnt xD
Ich hab alles in Skettis gemacht. Mach da halt erst alles Quests und dann sammel immer die ganzen mats und beschwör Terrok. Zwischen drinnen musste dann ja immer noch die mini bosse killen, die bringen auch 100 ruf und Terrok 500. das müsste eigentlich dann gehn. also wenn du sonst nich groß zu raiden hast , kannste des ganz gemütlich an 2 tagen machen. oder eben schnell an einem^^
LG Bloodwall


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2010)

In das Hochland bei den Skettis wird man von Shattrath aus hingeschickt.
Dort erledigt man die ersten Quests + Dailies + die Wiederholbaren.

Ab Respektvoll (oder ist es nun schon ab wohlwollend?) bekommt man von dort aus einen schönen langen Flug
zu dem Außenposten der Himmelswache.

So richtig Quests, wo man Ruf für Ogrila und die Himmelswache bekommt,
gibt es aber erst nach einer Prequest für Ogrila.

Die allererste Quest dazu startet in Shattrath bei dem "Geistwesen" Veru (im Zentrum auf der Empore)
Da wird man zum dicken Oger im Unteren Viertel geschickt, dann zum Zirkel des Blutes zum Weisen.

Die darauffolgenden 5 Elitequests kann man auch solo schaffen, selbst die Vierte mit den Feuerringen.
Das wurde vereinfacht und man braucht nun keine 5 Leute mehr.

Danach kann man dann in Schergrat die Quests alle machen, wobei sie auch nach und nach freigeschaltet werden -
und man teilweise für beide Fraktionen Ruf bekommt.

Auch das dortige Farbenspiel mit dem mittleren Kristall wurde vereinfacht.
Man braucht auch da keine 4 Leute mehr - 1 Fehlversuch und der Elite erscheint nun.

Viel Erfolg!

ps. Es heißt Himmelswache der Sha'tari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Gerti (5. Juni 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *Thread wiederbeleb*
> 
> Gibt es eine Instanz, die ich solo abfarmen könnte und dort Ruf bekomme? Oder kann man nur questen?



Hey, mal wer der die SuFu benutzt.
Du kannst nur die schon erwähnten Dailies machen oder halt Mobs in den Sketties kloppen. Dann hast du 1-2 Tage "farmarbeit" und solltest den Ruf zusammen haben.


----------



## Shaila (5. Juni 2010)

Gehst du www.buffed.de, dann auf "WoW" dann auf "WoW Foren" dann auf "Guides: Allgemeine Guide" und dann auf meinen Guide. Da steht alles direkt vor deiner Nase, hier im buffed Forum. Aber ich sag ja immer wieder, das Guide Forum kann man sich an Back schmieren und auf Verbesserungsvorschläge reagiert hier auch keiner.

*Also nochmal kurz:*
*
Guide hier im Forum:* http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/126803-der-ultimative-fraktionenguide/

*oder aber auf unserer Gildenhomepage:* http://bewahrerderlehren.jimdo.com/guides/rufguides/himmelswache-der-sha-tari/


----------



## Schnubbel :> (5. Juni 2010)

Ist eig. ganz einfach (aber nervig)
ich hab es nämlich so gemacht;
habe immer die neutralen Kaliri (welche 5 Ruf geben) und die normalen Mobs gekillt (welche 10 Ruf geben).
Diese droppen den Staub, 6 von denen geben jeweils 150 Ruf und ein Schattenelixier.
Naja wenn man diese benutzt einfach alle Schattenpriester und alle restlichen Mobs killen ->
bei 10 Schriftrollen kann man dann einen Elite Mob beschwören,
Terrok kann man auch ganz gut solo killen.

Grad keine Lust alles ausführlich zu schreiben :>


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2010)

Hier steht alles was es dazu zu sagen gibt:

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?faction_id=1031


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2010)

Schön , wenn man auf Guides verweist, die teilweise entweder unvollständig bzw. falsch sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.B.

Wie man den Prequest zu Ogrila startet, habe ich oben beschrieben.
Den Oger aufsuchen ist die 2. Quest - nicht die Startquest.


----------



## Shaila (5. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Schön , wenn man auf Guides verweist, die teilweise entweder unvollständig bzw. falsch sind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, es ist die eigentliche Startquest, erst mit meinem Twink gemacht letzens, der Guide ist nicht unvollständig. Schreibe lieber erstmal selbst einen bevor du etwas als falsch abstempelst, was du grob überflogen hast.

bzw. die beiden Fraktionen hängen eng beieinander, somit verweiße ich auch glaube ich in diesem Guide auf den Guide zur anderen Fraktion, gleich mal nachschaun. Die Questreihen hängen also zusammen.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2010)

Menno, ich habe die Quest auch erst vor kurzem gestartet - 
und der Oger war nicht anquatschbar - erst nachdem ich Veru gesprochen hatte -
der einen dahin schickt - auch völlig normal!

Im Übrigen stehet es auch so in der Buffed Datenbank!

-> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10984

Und hör auf mit Deinen Unterstellungen!
In dem Guide sind Posts abgehakt und nicht ganz vollständig - Fakt!

Und die Questreihe für den Zugang zu der Himmelswache ist völlig unabhängig zur Prequestreihe zu Ogrila.
Allerdings lässt sich das Ruffarmen in Schergrat für beide gut kombinieren.

ps. Ich habe schon so Einiges erstellt ....

und tschüss


----------



## Eyatrian (5. Juni 2010)

ihr seid schon nen bissle doof oder?

ihr glaubt doch nicht wircklich, dass der TE das nochmal anguckt, der weiß warscheinlich gar nimmer, dass er mal so nen Thread erstellt hat---


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2010)

Sry, aber doof bist Du n bissle, schau Dir mal die Posts an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gab erneut Fragen ...


----------



## Shaila (5. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Menno, ich habe die Quest auch erst vor kurzem gestartet -
> und der Oger war nicht anquatschbar - erst nachdem ich Veru gesprochen hatte -
> der einen dahin schickt - auch völlig normal!
> 
> ...



Das ist bei vielen Quests im Allgemeinen so, dass es NPC's mit Quests gibt, die dich zu anderen NPC's hinführen. Die Quest könnte man aber dennoch auch so starten. Wenn du genau gelesen hättest, würde dir auch auffallen, dass ich in dem Guide oder auch in den Guides immer die optimalste Möglichkeit zum Rufsammeln aufzeige. Denn wie du schon schreibst, kann man beide Fraktionen gut kombinieren und daher habe ich den Guide auch so ausgerichtet. Klar sind die unabhängig von einander, aber es wäre einfach nur dämlich es nicht mit einer Klappe zu schlagen. Deswegen steht es auch nicht so im Guide.

So und von jemandem der -nichts- vorweißen kann, lass ich mich nicht so runterreden ohne Belege oder Beispiele. Kommst hier her, beschimpfst mich erstmal, dass mein Guide Scheiße ist und das ein Fakt sei, nennst aber nichtmal Beispiele. Und selber hast du wohl noch keinen geschrieben, dann wüsstest du was das für eine Arbeit sein kann.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *Thread wiederbeleb*
> 
> Gibt es eine Instanz, die ich solo abfarmen könnte und dort Ruf bekomme? Oder kann man nur questen?






Eyatrian schrieb:


> ihr seid schon nen bissle doof oder?
> 
> ihr glaubt doch nicht wircklich, dass der TE das nochmal anguckt, der weiß warscheinlich gar nimmer, dass er mal so nen Thread erstellt hat---


Guten Morgen! Auch schon wach?


----------

